# Boss MT-2 Metal Zone Diezel Mod before/after



## Loomer (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi all  

I just finished a "Diezel Mod" on my MT-2 last night, and I am pleased to report it has made a WORLD of difference. I posted a before/after clip on soundcloud, featuring the stock, "in-between" mod and the diezel mod. Enjoy 

Description from Soundcloud: 

UPDATED. THE "FINISHED" DIEZEL MOD IS NOW INCLUDED, AT THE END.

Alright. So this is a simple before/after clip of a very, very simple pedal mod. One could probably call it the half-diezel mod, since it's only some of the steps in that particular mod that have been completed. The long and short of it (mostly short) is that the capacitors at C25 and C35 on the circuit board have been removed. That is literally it. This mod takes all of ten minutes to do. It is, unsurprisingly, the first successful pedal mod I've done.

As for sound: 
I had read in a thread* on sevenstring.org that removing these two components and simply leaving it at that would tame the harshness of the highs somewhat. Don't get me wrong, I actually do like the MT-2 as it is! However, I would like a slightly smoother high end, so that the treble knob is more useful, and not just something you park a 3 in the hopes of not sounding like a tin can. I feel the proof is in the pudding here: It actually works! Mind you, this does not turn the MT-2 into some sort of godlike boutique-pedal-slayer, but it does nevertheless improve it. I believe this before/after illustrates the differences clearly enough. In any case, this development bodes well for further mods. I plan on purveying some bits and bobs to complete the Diezel Mod over the next few days. We'll see how that turns out.

*the sevenstring.org thread is this one: 
The Seven String Guitar Authority - SevenString.org

THE FINAL MOD:
I followed instructions from here: 
www.lonephantom.com/2010/08/moddingss-mt-2-part-2/

The only difference is, that the cap at C36 was changed to a 0.1uF MKT cap, as was the recipe for the "Standard" Diezel Mod. The 1uF MKT caps I bought were/are quite large-ish, and as such simply wouldn't physically fit at C36 on the PCB. Nevertheless, I really, REALLY like it now. I'm not sure I hear much of a difference in this particular clip, but the pedal really does come to life once I tweak the EQ. It is a VASTLY better pedal now, and all at a grand total component cost of what I'd have to pay for a small Coke at a gas station. I recommend anyone with one of these pedals sitting alone, forgotten and unloved in a drawer somewhere to try this mod out.

PROCEDURE AND SIGNAL PATH:
I used two riffs; one chuggy Bolt Thrower knockoff for single-string riffage and palmmutes, and one dissonant, Ved Buens Ende-style chordy riff to display string separation and definition. For both instances, the Metal Zone was set to the exact same setting: Everything at the 12 o'clock postion; EQ, Drive, Level right in the middle both before and after. The Behringer was also on the exact same setting, namely on Tweed, Clean, Center mic'ed. Bass, Treble and Level at noon. Drive at 3 o'clock. 
Signal path is as follows: 
- '97 Gibson SG-I w. Lace Pickups Drop'n'Gain (in the bridge, natch), tuned to C# standard with 12-60 strings --> Metal Zone --> Behringer GDI21 --> Line 6 UX2 --> Logic.

There has been no post-EQ'ing of anything, whatsoever.

https://soundcloud.com/doktorlummer/metalzone-mods-final-with


----------



## Shask (Nov 26, 2014)

Mods can do a lot to this pedal. I did the JCM/Boogie mod years ago and it definitely made it much better. I still have it, but dont use it much.


----------



## Loomer (Nov 26, 2014)

Shask said:


> Mods can do a lot to this pedal. I did the JCM/Boogie mod years ago and it definitely made it much better. I still have it, but dont use it much.



Do you have a link to that mod?


----------



## Shask (Nov 26, 2014)

I dont remember what I did exactly, but a random Google search found me this:

freestompboxes.org &bull; View topic - Boss - Metal Zone MT2 mods

That looks familiar to me. I probably did a mix of the Boogie and Keeley. I usually upgraded caps, but quit making the I/O caps bigger because they tend to make everything sound too fat. I guess I just learned a lot about the Keeley mods and such modding other pedals before the Metal Zone. I did this probably 5 years ago....


----------



## Divebomb101 (Nov 26, 2014)

It does sound better. I used MT2s in many contexts and was able to get decent results, seriously. I imagine a modded one would be even better.


----------



## Fretless (Nov 26, 2014)

They're some of the best pedals to mod if you ask me.


----------



## Loomer (Nov 28, 2014)

Fretless said:


> They're some of the best pedals to mod if you ask me.



Well, it was certainly a very simple operation, and it has made a world of difference, if you ask me.


----------



## metaljohn (Nov 28, 2014)

This is the only mod for the metal zone I've heard that actually sounds good to my ears. Every other one sounds like they just threw a blanket over the speakers to me.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Dec 6, 2014)

the lone phantom link is dead. found C25 but having difficulty locating C35. any help? I plan on doing my own before and after clips later tonight or tomorrow. thanks for posting about this mod, cant wait to try it!


----------



## sylcfh (Dec 6, 2014)

Have you tried it as a boost after the mod?


----------



## Loomer (Dec 7, 2014)

sylcfh said:


> Have you tried it as a boost after the mod?



Not really, but I don't really have an actual amplifier at this point, so I'm not sure how well it will represent it as such. Currently I'm running a Sansamp pedal direct to soundcard. 

I would imagine it does do a great deal better as a boost now, though. It's better in every other respect, so why shouldn't it be here?


----------



## sylcfh (Dec 7, 2014)

Loomer said:


> Not really, but I don't really have an actual amplifier at this point, so I'm not sure how well it will represent it as such. Currently I'm running a Sansamp pedal direct to soundcard.
> 
> I would imagine it does do a great deal better as a boost now, though. It's better in every other respect, so why shouldn't it be here?






Thinking about modding mine. Just wondering if there's less noise with the volume at 10 with the mods.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm actually not sure about that. There's still noise, but I haven't really registered any increase, or decrease for that matter. 

Also, this ought to be the correct link for the Lone Phantom mod.:Modding the Boss MT-2


----------



## Mutatedmexican (Mar 31, 2015)

So if I just remove the capacitors at c25 and c35 can I still use the pedal that way. I like my mt-2 but it's really harsh will it calm the buzz down a bit?


----------

